
Show HN: Instant alerts for applications in distress - cliffmoon
https://opsee.com
======
cliffmoon
Hi, I'm Cliff Moon, CEO & co-founder of Opsee. Modern applications are built
on 3 kinds of APIs: cloud provider APIs, the business logic APIs your
engineering team maintains and third party APIs you rely on like Stripe &
Twilio. Monitoring your applications without blind spots requires pulling
together monitoring of all 3 into one place, with crisp & actionable alerts
instead of a deluge of dashboards to sift through.

Opsee monitors and tests the APIs you rely on, so you can stop worrying about
downtime and get back to shipping code. Opsee lets you create health checks
for your public facing APIs, ensuring not just their uptime but also
validating the data they return and their latency from points all across the
globe. We also have an instance you can launch into your AWS environment that
lets you health check APIs behind the firewall, and health check Amazon
services themselves such as RDS and Cloudwatch.

I'd love to get feedback about your monitoring challenges and what you'd
expect to see from a modern monitoring solution.

~~~
scrollaway
This is so cool. I got a health check up and running in seconds. We're gonna
be trying it out :)

\- What are your plans on pricing after beta?

\- ETA on sharing dashboards/checks, or some form of team/organization
functionality?

\- UX Feedback: I dislike the search bar. It's very non-obvious that it's an
input, barely even looks clickable.

\- General feedback: No obvious way to customize or even view check frequency.
Are they every minute? Every 24 hours? I can't tell.

\- Bug: I broke webhook test with an ipv6 address. Can I add custom headers to
the webhook?

~~~
cliffmoon
Thanks!

\- You'll get a single check for free for life and after that we'll be
charging $5 per check / month.

\- Teams are coming in the next week or so, we can add you to the whitelist
for early access.

\- feedback has been relayed to the team, thanks.

\- Checks run every 30 seconds, we go into detail in the docs:
[https://app.opsee.com/docs/checks](https://app.opsee.com/docs/checks).

\- Unfortunately we don't support IPv6 or custom headers on webhooks quite
yet, but we'll put them in the queue to implement.

~~~
scrollaway
Thanks! I'll wait for teams, no need to whitelist me.

$5/check/month gets very expensive, very fast if I want to make a lot of use
of your product. Would you consider making single-region checks available for
a lower price? eg. in the cases where I care less about latency and more about
general availability.

~~~
ing33k
I share the same feeling. $5/check/month is really expensive. but what I
realized is that this is no replacement for functional tests.

------
weixiyen
Very nice, took me about 1minute to set up my first test. Great first time
user experience.

~~~
sboak
Thanks! It's wonderful to hear that the thing our team worked harder on than
anything else is appreciated :)

------
ing33k
Website looks really nice and simple ,to the point .

I am interested to know the difference between Opsee and Runscope.

~~~
sboak
The biggest difference is in the way we handle checks inside AWS. When you add
our EC2 Instance we automatically discover your infrastructure and track
changes. When you create health checks for groups and other dynamic AWS
resources (ELBs, RDS, ECS, etc...) we track membership and automatically
update your checks with no maintenance.

------
robbiemitchell
Could you explain the major difference(s) between Opsee and Pingdom?

~~~
jonathanoliver
I've been a Pingdom user for several years and I can't stand it. I'm very
excited to see another player in this market. The one thing we're hoping to
see is some form of integration with StatusPage.io. As soon as we have that
kind of integration, I'm jumping ship to a new provider.

~~~
rom16384
I've been using Uptime Robot,
[http://uptimerobot.com/](http://uptimerobot.com/) and I'm happy with it. It
can check if a port is open, ping or do an http request.

------
pmarreck
What tech stack do you use?

~~~
sboak
We have a nice write-up in Stackshare about our stack:
[http://stackshare.io/opsee-co/how-opsee-chose-a-container-
or...](http://stackshare.io/opsee-co/how-opsee-chose-a-container-
orchestration-platform)

